# Homemade Drinker Heaters



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I remember someone asking if I could post some pictures of these to give them some ideas on making them. Can't remember who it was or which forum it was on, so I'll just share it with everyone 

As you can see it's really simple. The bottom of a metal chicken feeder, some insulation held to the sides with wire, and a light. Keeps it just warm enough to prevent ice from forming in the water  A mouse used part of the insulation as its nest while we were storing it, so that's what happend to the one side 
The only downfall to these is it puts the drinkers up pretty high, so a few bricks around it helps the pidgies get up to drink.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I also use a light bulb (60 watts) inside a cement block. So long as it does not get too clod, it keeps the water free for the birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thats great tips Becky!......your a wealth of knowledge


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becky, where do you put the water? Sorry to be so stupid.....

Also, any worries about the pigeons pulling at or eating the insulation?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Becky, where do you put the water? Sorry to be so stupid.....
> 
> Also, any worries about the pigeons pulling at or eating the insulation?


the water fount goes on top of it after you turn in over, the insulation is inside. the pic shown is of it turned over so we can see the bulb.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yup, spirit wings has it right  Nothing pokes out from underneath so the pidgies are all safe


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, that is terrific. Thanks for the explanation.


----------

